# need ID



## Karda (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi I picked up a couple chunks from a cemetery and was wondering what it is. I was thinking maple but it seems to dark for maple. Also it is old and disiesed here a couple end grain shots, and a bark shot thanks Mike


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 10, 2018)

Deadwood!


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2018)

Calling @Mr. Peet 

Looks like red maple to me but I know squat about bark.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karda (Mar 10, 2018)

no not completely dead but definatly dying


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 10, 2018)

Do you have any pics of the limb structure? Maple limbs will be opposite branching.


----------



## Karda (Mar 10, 2018)

sorry no branches, it was pretty well brushed out when i got thier but i did see some that looked like they were almost opposite. I'll see if it is still there. I have some pics of the long logs maybe that will help


----------



## Karda (Mar 11, 2018)

HI here are some pics I took of some branches, not as sharp as they were earlier, but they are opposite so most likely maple unless somebody else see it differently. I not at tree IDs


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 12, 2018)

@Karda, The dark heartwood is throwing me off, but it does appear to be a maple. Look around for a decent leaf from last year to see if it helps you determine the type of maple.

Btw, there's primarily a handful of trees having opposite branching which are Maple, Ash, Dogwood & Buckeye, and Horse Chest Nut. Remember these using the mnemonic "Mad Bucking Horse".

-Karl


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 12, 2018)

Can't see anything behind those 'Red maple' twigs... the swollen buds block the view as well...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi, check for leaves some maple as well as oak, the tree is badly rotted and only peripheral living. The dark heartwood i believe is from rot the piece with the dark hole in the end grain is a rotted hole the tree was rotting out from the inside. The trunk where cut is a bout 4' in diameter and over half is very granular. You know how the end grain gets porous with age, the out side wood is spalted but still hard


----------



## phinds (Mar 12, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> @Karda, The dark heartwood is throwing me off, but it does appear to be a maple.


???
https://www.google.com/search?q=red...kOjZAhVJ0YMKHckyAQEQ_AUICigB&biw=1377&bih=714


----------



## Karda (Mar 12, 2018)

thanks for the link I saved it. gotta start studying. i know maple but not the different varitys,


----------



## phinds (Mar 12, 2018)

Karda said:


> thanks for the link I saved it. gotta start studying. i know maple but not the different varitys,


Poke around on my site. That will give you a feel for the wood, although not the logs or those damned "tree" things.


----------



## Karda (Mar 12, 2018)

how do I get to your site


----------



## phinds (Mar 12, 2018)

Karda said:


> how do I get to your site


You look in my signature


----------



## Karda (Mar 12, 2018)

ok thanks


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 13, 2018)

@Karda 

Mike, please do not be offended. Your tree is 'Red maple', also called 'soft maple', _Acer rubrum_. The leaves pictures are mostly 'Sugar maple' and 'White oak'. I believe I saw a single 'Red maple' leaf, 'Bigtooth aspen' and maybe a burr oak leaf. I had hinted since Saturday, but felt I needed to be forthright. How far from a creek or stream are these trees? The smaller stem tree looks like it could be sugar maple.


----------



## Karda (Mar 13, 2018)

thanks, there are a lot of maple and other trees in this area. This is not a wild area it is a large cemetery. Thanks for the ID


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 13, 2018)

phinds said:


> ???
> https://www.google.com/search?q=red...kOjZAhVJ0YMKHckyAQEQ_AUICigB&biw=1377&bih=714



Paul,

The wood in Karda's pic 2 just seemed darker than most maples I've seen. This could be due to rotting as Karda mentioned, but I'm far from a tree id expert. I was thinking red maple based on the rounded bud tips, but the bark looked more like a sugar maple that I cut up recently. Just thought a leaf pic would help narrow down the species for sure unless there's multiple maples species nearby as Mark suggested.

Btw, I really enjoy reading the replies from you & Mark on wood identification. Thanks for sharing your vast knowledge with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 13, 2018)

This wood is in general darker than any maple I have seen but that tree was mostly dead or dying. as far as I can tell only some of the small limbs were actually alive with leaves when it had leaves. I looked and not many leaves were maple, there was a lot of oak and others as well there are many different species in that area. The maple leaves i saw were dried up and curled, and crushed from foot traffic. thanks for your in put it was very helpful and the ID links are great thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 13, 2018)

Karda said:


> This wood is in general darker than any maple I have seen but that tree was mostly dead or dying. as far as I can tell only some of the small limbs were actually alive with leaves when it had leaves. I looked and not many leaves were maple, there was a lot of oak and others as well there are many different species in that area. The maple leaves i saw were dried up and curled, and crushed from foot traffic. thanks for your in put it was very helpful and the ID links are great thanks for sharing



New York is a big state, which cemetery was it, I may have been there...


----------



## phinds (Mar 13, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> New York is a big state, which cemetery was it, I may have been there...


Just so everyone knows, Mark is a closet necrophiliac 

Mark, thank you for the setup

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 13, 2018)

phinds said:


> Just so everyone knows, Mark is a closet necrophiliac
> 
> Mark, thank you for the setup



Thanks Paul, that's a great excuse. Cailihporcen.....


----------



## Karda (Mar 13, 2018)

Woodlawn cemetery Elmira NY


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 14, 2018)

Karda said:


> Woodlawn cemetery Elmira NY



Been there, that's the National one with Mark Twain's grave. They have regular sugar maple, one black maple (variety of sugar maple), Norway maple, silver maple (on the south west side) and red maple (as in soft maple). They have a "crimson king" too (red-purple leaved Norway maple).

However, the end grain shot from your first post matches Red maple,_ Acer rubrum_.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 14, 2018)

I think I might go down there with a book once the leaves are out. I go by there frequently and i have seen many old tree with a lot of dead in them. i stopped last week to talk to the grounds foreman and he told me if anything was cut I could take it. He also took My name and number and said he would call me, there is another turner he gives wood to and he takes it for fire wood. He called a local sawyer about one big tree and gave it to him it was an American elm lumber quality.


----------

